
Most sex workers have had jobs in health, education or charities - Red_Tarsius
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/27/most-sex-workers-jobs-health-education-charities-survey
======
thret
"Eight out of 10 of the men I see don’t actually want to have sex with me,
some just want affection and someone to talk to."

I've seen this misleading kind of statement before. She means eight out of ten
men want affection and conversation after the act.

